# Simple Thread: Blaze King Princess Burn Times



## mrmojo182 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a new stove, and I'm very interested in the Blaze King Princess, mostly because of the reported long burn times.  I'm in MA, and close to the water, so super heating the houses isn't a priority, its more about long, even heat for me.  I'm guessing I'll be keeping the T-stat at the 1.5 mark (don't know what dot that would be on the insert) as we don't like the house too hot (upper 60's, in a single level 1600 sqft ranch).

I'm just looking for what people are getting for burn times based on: wood, sqft heated, t-stat setting, average temp in house, and where you are located.

The reason I wanted to start this thread is when I search the forum, I keep getting tons of different answers, and sometimes the threads get really off topic (only sometimes ).  I'm trying to figure out what I can reasonably expect with this stove, as I'm hesitant to bite the bullet on the $3,000! 

Thanks for your help, and I want to say that while I don't post much, I really appreciate everyone's participation in the forum, it really has helped me out a lot over the years.

Jon


----------



## rdust (Nov 30, 2012)

A lot of variables, the insert and freestanding guys also report pretty big differences. My typical burn time on 1.5 in the warmer weather is an easy 24 hours.  With temps in the high 20's/low 30's at night I'm able to burn 24 hours pretty regular.  I've only had one or two days this season so far where I couldn't make it 24 hours on a load keeping the house in the 72-68 range. 

I asked these same questions before I bought mine, here is that thread. https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...anding-users-insert-users-also-welcome.64225/

Performance thread from this year.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/2012-2013-blaze-king-performance-thread-everything-bk.93182/

Performance thread from last year, this one has some pretty detailed burn info.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/the-blaze-king-performance-thread.79511/


----------



## rdust (Nov 30, 2012)

This was a detailed burn from last January that I posted.



			
				rdust said:
			
		

> 8:00 pm
> Stove top 260*
> Loaded stove with 46.6 pounds of oak and silver maple(wife thinks I'm insane)
> 8:25 pm
> ...


----------



## Todd (Nov 30, 2012)

24-30 hours with a full load of Oak at 1.5 will maintain my 2200 sq ft house in the 70's when the outside temps are in the 30-50 degree range. My stove is also located in my finished basement so when it's colder I need to burn it a little hotter at #2 or a 12 hour burn to get the heat upstairs or burn my Keystone.


----------



## nellraq (Nov 30, 2012)

I am a relatively new BK owner - have been burning the Chinook 30 for just shy of a month.  The ch 30 has a 2.75 cu. ft. box...the Princess has a 2.8 cu. ft. box  ---so virtually the same.  I read somewhere on Hearth.com that they use slightly different Tstats (can anyone confirm this?) - which actually gives the Chinook a slightly longer burn time.

+1 to all the favourable comments that *rdust* made above.

I burn mainly fir and larch and have no trouble getting 24 hours on 1.5 with lots of coal left for a restart.  I usually rake the coals to the front after 24 hours and burn them hot for another hour or so.  Stove top in this cycle:  550 +/- at the beginning to just under 300 at the end.  Outside temps have been just around freezing (dipped to -5C a few nights).

The stove is in a partially finished basement ...in the process right now of framing and insulating the cold 7' concrete north wall.  I am very surprised (and thrilled) at how well the Chinook has heated the upstairs -lowest temp since I got the stove was 19.5C - about 69F.

Will be interesting to see what the Chinook will do after the north wall is insulated.

Love the fact that I no longer feel like a slave to the stove ...load it, burn on Hi for awhile, turn Tstat  down and forget it for 24. hours.

IMO it's hard to go wrong with a BK!  It's even got a 10 year warranty on the combuster.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a smaller 1700 SF home, single story, built in 1963 and my climate is moderated by the puget sound. Most days, the outside temps run from 40-50. Chimney is 12-13 feet long overall, vertical pipe, and indoors. My elevation is at about 700 feet in the cascade foothills.

I burn softwoods and low density hardwoods. Most of my experience with the princess has been with overly dry (slight punk) willow and red alder. Low burn is at 1.5, easy 24 hours, house temps in the mid 70s in the stove room but right at 70 in the bedrooms.


----------



## mrmojo182 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone who responded!.

rdust, I'm also hung up on whether or not to go with the insert or the free standing unit. My set up is below. I know there has been lots of discussion between putting a freestanding in an install like this. The few prices I have been quoted, there seems to be a big different between say the princess classic vs. the insert. I'm leaning toward the free standing, but not sure.


----------



## mrmojo182 (Nov 30, 2012)

oh, and i should say I really wanted the king, and if it would fit (which I'm pretty sure it won't) I would re-line the chimney, and get that in a heart beat!


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 30, 2012)

mrmojo182 said:


> Thanks everyone who responded!.
> 
> rdust, I'm also hung up on whether or not to go with the insert or the free standing unit. My set up is below. I know there has been lots of discussion between putting a freestanding in an install like this. The few prices I have been quoted, there seems to be a big different between say the princess classic vs. the insert. I'm leaning toward the free standing, but not sure.
> 
> View attachment 83165


 
If its doable Id go with the freestander, you'll get more heat and longer burn times, there is a difference between the two.


----------



## mrmojo182 (Nov 30, 2012)

That's what I'm leaning toward, and it will fit.  Its similar in size to the englander


----------



## bag of hammers (Nov 30, 2012)

once again you guys are making me like the idea of a cat stove more and more...


----------



## speyside (Jan 22, 2014)

I do not usually post on forums, however I am so impressed with my blaze king chinook I felt I had too.

Put simply - it is the best $3000 I have ever spent.

Thank you.


----------



## Ricky8443 (Nov 3, 2014)

Little disappointed with burn times here. Heard a lot about blaze king burn times and I'm not getting same results as everyone else.. I'm getting about 9 hour burn times with the princess insert and keeping my downstairs 1800 sf house at 73 degrees F and upstairs around 70 degrees F when its 35-40 degrees outside one medium/low setting.  Burning mix of hardwoods (oak, ash, beech), seasoned 18 months with roughly 18% moisture content. If I put on low I get about 13 hours of heat, but only coals for the last 2 hours. If I burn on high its completely burned out in about 5-6 hours. Average draft in chimney, average insulation in house, tight window/door gasket, catalytic combuster seems to be working fine. Stove top temps are about 400 degrees and combuster is 'active'. It just seems like i'm not getting the same burn time as everyone else. Little frustrating in the mornings when its not putting out much heat.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 3, 2014)

Ricky8443 said:


> Little disappointed with burn times here. Heard a lot about blaze king burn times and I'm not getting same results as everyone else.. I'm getting about 9 hour burn times with the princess insert and keeping my downstairs 1800 sf house at 73 degrees F and upstairs around 70 degrees F when its 35-40 degrees outside one medium/low setting.  Burning mix of hardwoods (oak, ash, beech), seasoned 18 months with roughly 18% moisture content. If I put on low I get about 13 hours of heat, but only coals for the last 2 hours. If I burn on high its completely burned out in about 5-6 hours. Average draft in chimney, average insulation in house, tight window/door gasket, catalytic combuster seems to be working fine. Stove top temps are about 400 degrees and combuster is 'active'. It just seems like i'm not getting the same burn time as everyone else. Little frustrating in the mornings when its not putting out much heat.


It'll take you a while to learn the nuances of the stove and get I dialed in, that said, the insert doesn't get as long a burn time as the free stander, in the cold weather I was happy with 8-9 hours with heat pouring out.


----------



## Ricky8443 (Nov 3, 2014)

My owner's manual says it'll burn 27 hours on low. Unfortunately not even seeing half of that. Maybe the nuances will become apparent in the future? I pay high attention to detail and it seems like a fairly straightforward operation as far as engaging the cat when hot enough, so I have a hard time imagining that its a stove nuance.


----------



## rdust (Nov 3, 2014)

Ricky8443 said:


> My owner's manual says it'll burn 27 hours on low. Unfortunately not even seeing half of that. Maybe the nuances will become apparent in the future? I pay high attention to detail and it seems like a fairly straightforward operation as far as engaging the cat when hot enough, so I have a hard time imagining that its a stove nuance.



When you burn on low what is the stove temp after 13 hours?  How many coals are left in the stove?  How full are you loading the stove?  Are you running the fans?


----------



## Ricky8443 (Nov 3, 2014)

rdust said:


> When you burn on low what is the stove temp after 13 hours?  How many coals are left in the stove?  How full are you loading the stove?  Are you running the fans?


around 180 degrees. A few coal here and there barely glowing. Loading the stove as much as possible, probably about 15-20% empty space by virtue of can't fit any more pieces in. I'm running blower on 3/4 power (full power rattles like crazy and is offensively loud).


----------



## Tenn Dave (Nov 3, 2014)

If extra long burn times are your thing, and you like the looks of the stove, BK's are hard to beat.


----------



## rdust (Nov 3, 2014)

Ricky8443 said:


> around 180 degrees. A few coal here and there barely glowing. Loading the stove as much as possible, probably about 15-20% empty space by virtue of can't fit any more pieces in. I'm running blower on 3/4 power (full power rattles like crazy and is offensively loud).



On my free standing princess the fans will knock the burn time down significantly.  Just for kicks burn a load down with the fans off or on the lowest setting and see if it makes a difference.  Obviously an insert needs the fan to move the heat out but I'd be curious if it makes a difference.

I'm getting 12 hours or so right now burning soft maple chunk wood without the fans running.


----------



## Tenn Dave (Nov 3, 2014)

weatherguy said:


> It'll take you a while to learn the nuances of the stove and get I dialed in, that said, the insert doesn't get as long a burn time as the free stander, in the cold weather I was happy with 8-9 hours with heat pouring out.[/qu





Ricky8443 said:


> Little disappointed with burn times here. Heard a lot about blaze king burn times and I'm not getting same results as everyone else.. I'm getting about 9 hour burn times with the princess insert and keeping my downstairs 1800 sf house at 73 degrees F and upstairs around 70 degrees F when its 35-40 degrees outside one medium/low setting.  Burning mix of hardwoods (oak, ash, beech), seasoned 18 months with roughly 18% moisture content. If I put on low I get about 13 hours of heat, but only coals for the last 2 hours. If I burn on high its completely burned out in about 5-6 hours. Average draft in chimney, average insulation in house, tight window/door gasket, catalytic combuster seems to be working fine. Stove top temps are about 400 degrees and combuster is 'active'. It just seems like i'm not getting the same burn time as everyone else. Little frustrating in the mornings when its not putting out much heat.


When your oak firewood gets to be about 3 years old it would not surprise me to see your burn times and heat output increase.  I burn only oak and hickory, and when it reaches 3 years of seasoning, the stove performance increases dramatically. I get a few more hours of burn time and a lot higher stove temps.


----------



## Dieselhead (Nov 3, 2014)

Ricky8443 said:


> Little disappointed with burn times here. Heard a lot about blaze king burn times and I'm not getting same results as everyone else.. I'm getting about 9 hour burn times with the princess insert and keeping my downstairs 1800 sf house at 73 degrees F and upstairs around 70 degrees F when its 35-40 degrees outside one medium/low setting.  Burning mix of hardwoods (oak, ash, beech), seasoned 18 months with roughly 18% moisture content. If I put on low I get about 13 hours of heat, but only coals for the last 2 hours. If I burn on high its completely burned out in about 5-6 hours. Average draft in chimney, average insulation in house, tight window/door gasket, catalytic combuster seems to be working fine. Stove top temps are about 400 degrees and combuster is 'active'. It just seems like i'm not getting the same burn time as everyone else. Little frustrating in the mornings when its not putting out much heat.


im in your boat, but with a king! 12-14 hrs until there's little useable coals, would never make 24 hrs without having to start fresh. Hardwood, 3 year seasoned. 2600 sqft open floor plan new construction. 70 deg inside ranging from 30's to high 50's outside.


----------



## shoot-straight (Nov 3, 2014)

although i have an ashford, i have not gotten the elusive 24 hr burn either. i am doing better this year than i did last year though. i truly think there is a huge differnence in burn times depending on your setup. also, yes i think wood quality makes a hige difference as well. i am burning big 6x6x6 sized chunks of pine right now. they have been burning pretty darn good actually. 

oh, and i leave my fan on low all the time- i guess im considered an alcove installation so they want them on.


----------



## Ricky8443 (Nov 3, 2014)

good stuff, thanks for the additional feedback. i'll get my hands on a few loads of long seasoned oak and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 3, 2014)

It wasn't uncommon for me to get 12+ hour burns during shoulder season with a good load of oak or hickory, a lot of that burn the blower was off since it would of got too hot. During the middle of winter I would get 8-9 hours and that was turning the stat up towards the end of the burn to get more heat. It takes time to get used to the stove and learn what works best for you, I also think different set ups contribute to the different burn times.


----------



## rdust (Nov 3, 2014)

weatherguy said:


> It wasn't uncommon for me to get 12+ hour burns during shoulder season with a good load of oak or hickory, a lot of that burn the blower was off since it would of got too hot. During the middle of winter I would get 8-9 hours and that was turning the stat up towards the end of the burn to get more heat. It takes time to get used to the stove and learn what works best for you, I also think different set ups contribute to the different burn times.



Do you have a progress comparison posted somewhere?


----------



## Badger (Nov 3, 2014)

I rarely get 24 hour burns, but 16-20 hour burns on poplar during the shoulder season are the norm.  I have had a 26 hour burn once with birch... But that was the exception.

I am marginal on the draft and find I need just the right setting to keep the stove from stalling, but maintaining a low burn... Typically between the N and the O in Normal.  Also, I need to readjust 2-3 times during the burn.

After researching the situation, I'm convinced my draft is the problem and am saving up to rerun my flue...  Hopefully in the spring.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 3, 2014)

rdust said:


> Do you have a progress comparison posted somewhere?


Not yet, but I will once I get some time with it under my belt.


----------



## HotCoals (Nov 3, 2014)

I have yet to figure out how the burn times are shorter with the blowers on for some of you. For me it seems to make no difference with burn times to speak of.
It's not like your blowing air into the stove.


----------



## Ricky8443 (Nov 4, 2014)

Last night I acquired some 4 year old dried  beech splits from a fellow wood burner down the street (after talking about my burn time issue). I packed the firebox full at 10:00 pm on top of a nice thick bed of raked coals from cherry wood that was burned on high since 5:00. I even managed to squeeze a few thin rounds in some small spots, so this thing was packed nicely. I kept the door open and the bypass open until this thing was roaring (maybe 10-15 minutes). I then closed bypass, left on high for 15 minutes. Put on medium for 15 minutes, and then put to 'low setting 15 minutes later when the stove temps were about 550 and cat was well into active range. From 11:00 pm to about 4:00 am it burned nicely, but house started getting cool around 4:30. By the time I got downstairs at 6:00 am, stove temps were about 180 degrees and it was just putting out slightly warm air. 

In short, I'm getting about 9 hours burn time (give or take an hour) with seasoned beech (28 million btu's per cord) on low setting with blazeking princess insert. very underwhelming burn time i think.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Nov 4, 2014)

The lowest burn i can muster is a about a 325 stove top, loaded with 17% white oak i can run 20 hrs consistently.  I have the princess ultra.


----------



## blueguy (Nov 4, 2014)

I can get 24 hour-ish on 8 - 9 medium splits set on 1.5 on my Sirocco 30. The lowest I can run without stalling is about 1 to 1.25 which will bring my burn time up, but there isn't much heat coming off it in the latter part of the burn.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 4, 2014)

Ricky8443 said:


> I kept the door open and the bypass open until this thing was roaring (maybe 10-15 minutes). I then closed bypass, left on high for 15 minutes. Put on medium for 15 minutes, and then put to 'low setting 15 minutes later when the stove temps were about 550 and cat was well into active range.


 
You blew your wad too early. Wasting all that heat to run the stove up to 550 is where your burn times are going. Close the loading door as soon as you can without snuffing the flame, leave the stat on high only until the cat probe reads active and then flop the bypass and immediately set your stat to the low setting only high enough to prevent stall. Let the stat do the work from here on out.


----------



## Ricky8443 (Nov 4, 2014)

15 minutes might translate to an additional 2 hours on low.....I'm not disappointed with the stove, in fact it's much better than heating with oil. Also, the house seems to be much warmer now. But 27+ hour burn time on the princess insert stove is just not achievable in my experience. If anyone out there can say differently for princess insert, I'd love to get some feedback. thanks,


----------



## sumpnz (Nov 4, 2014)

I wonder if some of the short burn times some folks are complaining of might be due to the t-stat issue RustyShakelford posted about?  In his case the bi-metallic coil was wound incorrectly and would open the air as the stove got hotter which lead to shortened burn times.  Once he figured that out and got a new t-stat his stove ran a lot better and longer.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 4, 2014)

sumpnz said:


> I wonder if some of the short burn times some folks are complaining of might be due to the t-stat issue RustyShakelford posted about?  In his case the bi-metallic coil was wound incorrectly and would open the air as the stove got hotter which lead to shortened burn times.  Once he figured that out and got a new t-stat his stove ran a lot better and longer.


 
Possible. I checked mine and it was fine, easy to check.


----------



## craigbaill (Nov 4, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> You blew your wad too early. Wasting all that heat to run the stove up to 550 is where your burn times are going. Close the loading door as soon as you can without snuffing the flame, leave the stat on high only until the cat probe reads active and then flop the bypass and immediately set your stat to the low setting only high enough to prevent stall. Let the stat do the work from here on out.



+1

I have to do this too. If I leave the stove open bypass, closed door for 20+ minutes, it shortens the burn time. I do burn it for 10 minutes on high after closing the door, then 10 or so after closing the bypass. My stove is waaay bigger than I need for my house but I planned it that way. 1400sq house means that it heats the house quick, then I let it cruise between 1 and  1 and a half. Anything lower the cat stalls in the middle of the night. The stove is still putting out minimal heat at that point and the house is still nice and warm (75f). I also leave my door in my kitchen that leads to the my breezeway and sunroom open overnight. The sunroom does NOT hold heat worth a hoot so that offsets the higher temp in the adjacent living room where the stove sits. I get consistent 18-22 hours (33 degrees outside overnight) but that will change as it gets colder out. I'm still learning too.


----------



## Ricky8443 (Nov 4, 2014)

My apologies but I suck at navigating the site. How do I check to make sure my T-stat is wound correctly?


----------



## jeffsk7 (Nov 4, 2014)

blueguy said:


> I can get 24 hour-ish on 8 - 9 medium splits set on 1.5 on my Sirocco 30. The lowest I can run without stalling is about 1 to 1.25 which will bring my burn time up, but there isn't much heat coming off it in the latter part of the burn.


What is the height of your chimney?  And is it insulated.  I can get 12 hours easy on my sirracco 30. But mine seems to stall if i turn it down past 1.75.  Im burning seasoned fir.  15% on moisture meter.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 4, 2014)

Ricky8443 said:


> My apologies but I suck at navigating the site. How do I check to make sure my T-stat is wound correctly?


 
The short version is that when the stove is cold and you close the stat from wide open to full closed you should be able to hear a clank of the flapper closing at about 1/3 of the way from closed. After the stove has fully warmed up, repeat this test and you should hear the clank at a higher setting. This indicates that as the stove warms up, the stat coil is closing the flapper.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 4, 2014)

Ricky8443 said:


> My apologies but I suck at navigating the site. How do I check to make sure my T-stat is wound correctly?



https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/blaze-king-thermostat-faulty.48603/


----------



## blueguy (Nov 4, 2014)

jeffsk7 said:


> What is the height of your chimney?  And is it insulated.  I can get 12 hours easy on my sirracco 30. But mine seems to stall if i turn it down past 1.75.  Im burning seasoned fir.  15% on moisture meter.



22 feet, external Class A chimney, heating from the basement.


----------



## BKVP (Nov 5, 2014)

Ricky,  don't worry about the the thermostat spring being backwards on your insert.  That part is subcontracted so it is nothing like the ones me make.  Second, I think I can help you with your burn times.

How long have you had the insert and who is your dealer?  Send me a PM if you would like them to come out and take a look.  No promises, but I bet I know what is going on.

Chris


----------



## shoot-straight (Nov 5, 2014)

BKVP said:


> Ricky,  don't worry about the the thermostat spring being backwards on your insert.  That part is subcontracted so it is nothing like the ones me make.  Second, I think I can help you with your burn times.
> 
> How long have you had the insert and who is your dealer?  Send me a PM if you would like them to come out and take a look.  No promises, but I bet I know what is going on.
> 
> Chris



Chris, please share your ideas. I was working with you last year with my ashford with a similar problem- short burn times. Would like to continue the effort this fall. 

Brett


----------



## Ricky8443 (Nov 5, 2014)

BKVP said:


> Ricky,  don't worry about the the thermostat spring being backwards on your insert.  That part is subcontracted so it is nothing like the ones me make.  Second, I think I can help you with your burn times.
> 
> How long have you had the insert and who is your dealer?  Send me a PM if you would like them to come out and take a look.  No promises, but I bet I know what is going on.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, I've had my stove for 7 or 8 months, but I've only been actively burning for the last 30 days. I drove 4 hours to pickup my stove, so I'm not sure I have someone I call 'dealer'.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 6, 2014)

BKVP said:


> Ricky,  don't worry about the the thermostat spring being backwards on your insert.  That part is subcontracted so it is nothing like the ones me make.


You mean the thermostat coil on the insert and on the free-standing are made by different folks ?   Interesting.


----------



## shoot-straight (Nov 6, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> You mean the thermostat coil on the insert and on the free-standing are made by different folks ?   Interesting.



No. I don't read it at all like that. I think they fixed the problem, which was a few stats a few years back. Mistakes and recalls can and do happen. I think its time to let it go......


----------



## Ricky8443 (Nov 11, 2014)

Got an 8 hour burn on about the 1.5 /  2.0 setting last night. Very excited, took me by surprise. I basically threw new logs onto red coals and closed the bypass after only 2-3 minutes as was recommended on here. Thank you for the advice. I might not get 27 hour burns as advertised, but at least I was able to garner an overnight-er.


----------



## claybe (Nov 11, 2014)

Ricky8443 said:


> Got an 8 hour burn on about the 1.5 /  2.0 setting last night. Very excited, took me by surprise. I basically threw new logs onto red coals and closed the bypass after only 2-3 minutes as was recommended on here. Thank you for the advice. I might not get 27 hour burns as advertised, but at least I was able to garner an overnight-er.


Ricky I am in the same boat. I also have the insert and am on my 3rd season with it. I am lucky in the cold (less than 20) to get 6-8 hours. I will also try turning it down early, but on the blaze king video on you tube it says to let the fire get going for 30 minutes. That's why I have been doing that. Keep us updated. 

Chris I would love to know what your ideas are about this. Sounds like Ricky and I are in the same boat. I would rather handle the problem myself. I don't trust or like the dealer I bought mine from and would never let them in my home again. Thanks.


----------



## Mookiepie (Sep 14, 2016)

Ricky are you getting better burn times with your princess? I just purchased one and now I'm getting a little buyers remorse......more so because we live about 30 miles from each other so we have the same climate, wood available, etc. 
Thanks
Matt


----------



## BKVP (Sep 15, 2016)

Please make certain the front door has been adjusted and is sealing tight.  When the fire is out, make certain the glass is tight inside the door frame.  Make certain you are locking down the by pass and hear an audible click.

Post a picture of your firebox with a full load.  What species of wood are you burning?  How long is your chimney?  How warm are you keeping your house?  How many square feet is your house ?  What year was your house built?

Thank you


----------



## Ricky8443 (Sep 15, 2016)

My burn times were similar last winter (2015), but fortunately it was a mild winter. Overall I'm happy with the stove however. It's easy to control the temperature. I cannot keep the surround from rattling while the fan is on, prob more annoying than the less-than-advertised burn times.


----------



## tarzan (Sep 15, 2016)

My burn times vary depending on my heating needs but my longest burn times are over 30 hours. I think my longest is closer to 36 but I honestly am not sure so all I can safely say is over 30 hours is easily doable here in the shoulder season.

On the other side of the coin, 8 to 10 hours in the coldest weather we've had since we installed the princess. 

All that being said, to simplify things I can usually just stay on a 24 hour schedule in the shoulder season and a12 hour schedule in the winter.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 15, 2016)

Any idea how much a new thermostat is for a princess insert? I may have messed mine up. Bought a used one, so haven't installed it yet. Had the side off, and noticed on the closed position, the flap with the chain attached was still about an inch in the air. I thought this was wrong, so I stretched it. Guessing it stretched the coil. Anyways, now it closes all the way. There's a small hole in it, so it can't be air tight, buy I couldn't see it working right that far open when it was closed on the knob all the way. Guess we'll find out in a month or so for my first burn.


----------



## begreen (Sep 16, 2016)

It might have been sticking. When in doubt, call BK tech support.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 16, 2016)

begreen said:


> It might have been sticking. When in doubt, call BK tech support.


So it was supposed to close all the way when having the knob turned all the way down? I'm guessing that's the only way you'd hear a click.


----------



## BKVP (Sep 16, 2016)

Mr. Jones said:


> Any idea how much a new thermostat is for a princess insert? I may have messed mine up. Bought a used one, so haven't installed it yet. Had the side off, and noticed on the closed position, the flap with the chain attached was still about an inch in the air. I thought this was wrong, so I stretched it. Guessing it stretched the coil. Anyways, now it closes all the way. There's a small hole in it, so it can't be air tight, buy I couldn't see it working right that far open when it was closed on the knob all the way. Guess we'll find out in a month or so for my first burn.


It is supposed to be open about 7/8" when at room temp.  Order a new thermostat from a dealer please.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 16, 2016)

BKVP said:


> It is supposed to be open about 7/8" when at room temp.  Order a new thermostat from a dealer please.



That's weird. Mine can always be slammed shut at any temperature by turning the knob to low. Is this an insert only thing?


----------



## BKVP (Sep 17, 2016)

The spring is very different in the PI insert than any other model we make.  The entire thermostat operation is different as constructed as well.  

Mr. Jones, call me Monday or Tuesday. 509-522-2730.  I will walk you through removal and then have you ship to me and I'll have it rebuilt.  Then return it to you and walk you through install and calibration.

Chris (BKVP)


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 17, 2016)

BKVP said:


> The spring is very different in the PI insert than any other model we make.  The entire thermostat operation is different as constructed as well.
> 
> Mr. Jones, call me Monday or Tuesday. 509-522-2730.  I will walk you through removal and then have you ship to me and I'll have it rebuilt.  Then return it to you and walk you through install and calibration.
> 
> Chris (BKVP)



Great service at this time, likely the busiest time of year for bk.


----------



## jscs.moore (Sep 17, 2016)

Ricky8443 said:


> My burn times were similar last winter (2015), but fortunately it was a mild winter. Overall I'm happy with the stove however. It's easy to control the temperature. I cannot keep the surround from rattling while the fan is on, prob more annoying than the less-than-advertised burn times.


I'm just curious...do you have a block off plate installed? That may make a difference in burn times and more efficient heating?


----------



## claybe (Sep 17, 2016)

BKVP said:


> The spring is very different in the PI insert than any other model we make.  The entire thermostat operation is different as constructed as well.
> 
> Mr. Jones, call me Monday or Tuesday. 509-522-2730.  I will walk you through removal and then have you ship to me and I'll have it rebuilt.  Then return it to you and walk you through install and calibration.
> 
> Chris (BKVP)



Mr. Jones you should take Chris up on this. I had to do this last year after I "tinkered" with the t-stat when I should not have (note to self listen to high beam when he tells you not to mess with it!). I got mine back and it works great. Also, do you have a block off plate?  How tall is your stack?  I added 3 feet last season and it made a huge difference!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes I will and thank you Chris. I'll call tomorrow, and maybe even take the bike for a nice hour drive and hand deliver it to you. I was being a "guy" and thought I knew better. I'm used to stoves that entirely close off when you turn the knob, or raise the lever. That's how my old downstairs unit KEJ King insert works. You'd hear a clank. It's going to be a few weeks before I'm ready to install "waiting on the liner to show up". The cat doesn't look bad, but we'll see after the first fire. Gonna use air and blow out the dust around the fans today. Just want to make sure everything is all good before I install it in the fireplace.


----------



## BKVP (Sep 18, 2016)

If you plan on riding over, call first.  I'm flying on Wednesday.


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 19, 2016)

mrmojo182 said:


> I'm looking to buy a new stove, and I'm very interested in the Blaze King Princess, mostly because of the reported long burn times.  I'm in MA, and close to the water, so super heating the houses isn't a priority, its more about long, even heat for me.  I'm guessing I'll be keeping the T-stat at the 1.5 mark (don't know what dot that would be on the insert) as we don't like the house too hot (upper 60's, in a single level 1600 sqft ranch).
> 
> I'm just looking for what people are getting for burn times based on: wood, sqft heated, t-stat setting, average temp in house, and where you are located.
> 
> ...


My house is exactly 1600 sq feet,I don't go for marathons, but I've had no problem keeping the stove going with usable heat for 12 hours in the dead of winter with premium wood. Shoulder season easily 15 hours. Twelve hour reloads is fine with me.Could probably do better all around but I'm running with the minimum chimney  height of 12 feet. Thought of adding 3 more but too expensive for what they want and I've no skills as a do it your selfer.


----------



## jetsam (Sep 19, 2016)

I am waiting eagerly for the weather to turn... I insulated my chimney and fireplace with Roxul a couple weeks ago, but it's still too warm to try it out.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 19, 2016)

How do you know when the cat stalls? Do you look up and see if it's glowing or not? Is it hard on the cat to stall out?


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 19, 2016)

Mr. Jones said:


> How do you know when the cat stalls? Do you look up and see if it's glowing or not? Is it hard on the cat to stall out?



Chimney starts smoking, cat meter falls to inactive despite fuel being present, are the big ones. The cat doesn't have to be glowing to be active. It can be hard on the cat to stall it because the cold smoke will then be passing through the cat and leaving creosote deposits which can block the catalyst.


----------



## Papillon (Nov 11, 2017)

blueguy said:


> I can get 24 hour-ish on 8 - 9 medium splits set on 1.5 on my Sirocco 30. The lowest I can run without stalling is about 1 to 1.25 which will bring my burn time up, but there isn't much heat coming off it in the latter part of the burn.



Hi, 

I am looking at the sc 30 for my house (825 sf) well insulated. You wrote that on low setting there is not much heat coming out. 
What is the sf of your house ?  I am afraid that the stove would be to big,,, that is why I am asking. . I really need to be able to run the stove low temp..

Lots of people here are a bit more south than I am ,, so comparing the scare foot of their house with mine is irrelevant.. because of warmer climate..

I don't want to overheat the place,, 

Thank you !


----------



## Papillon (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi,

Can I ask what size house you have ?
I have 825 sf house well insulated in quebec.. looking for the princess or the sc 30 .


----------



## Tar12 (Nov 11, 2017)

I am running a BK Princess Ultra heating a 1970 sq.ft. home that isn't very tight...straight up 13 ft of pipe...when I loaded at 6 am it was 25 degrees outside...75 inside the stove room...had wood left and plenty of coals...I had last filled the stove yesterday at 6:30 pm...after loading this am and settling the stove into cruise mode...pipe temp is 425...the Cat is 1350....the stove room is 81 degrees and at the far end of the house the bedroom is 70...t-stat is set at 2.5...I am running 3 yr old White Oak currently...I can easily get a 24 hour plus burn and have hit the 30 hour mark in shoulder season but my schedule dictates how I run this stove so I chose to run 12 hour cycles...I run my stove hotter on average than what I see some run their stoves but they appear to have tighter homes and milder climates than I. When I cleaned the pipe prior to this season(my 2nd season) I barely got a cup of light grey ash out of it and there was very,very little in the way of creosote in the firebox...the bricks are still loose and unbroken...


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 11, 2017)

Papillon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I ask what size house you have ?
> I have 825 sf house well insulated in quebec.. looking for the princess or the sc 30 .


I'm heating my raised ranch about 1200 sq ft from the basement with no problems, I'm in NW NJ and we do get cold here, temps down to the negatives in mid winter aren't out of the norm.


----------



## Papillon (Nov 11, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> I'm heating my raised ranch about 1200 sq ft from the basement with no problems, I'm in NW NJ and we do get cold here, temps down to the negatives in mid winter aren't out of the norm.



I am sure it will heat my place no problem... I am more concern about overheating...that is why I was asking.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 11, 2017)

Providing that you run at least a minimum of 15ft worth of chimney from stove collar to chimney cap and burn dry wood at 15% moisture content, you will be able to turn the stove down so low that it essentially becomes a warming plate with an active cat. So in other words I wouldn't worry about it heating you out of the room, BK also has a "20" series with a smaller fire box but all that will do I shorten your burn times, I believe the princess can be turned do to let a minimum of 12,500 btu's per hour which in the woodstove world is very low output.


----------



## Papillon (Nov 11, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> Providing that you run at least a minimum of 15ft worth of chimney from stove collar to chimney cap and burn dry wood at 15% moisture content, you will be able to turn the stove down so low that it essentially becomes a warming plate with an active cat. So in other words I wouldn't worry about it heating you out of the room, BK also has a "20" series with a smaller fire box but all that will do I shorten your burn times, I believe the princess can be turned do to let a minimum of 12,500 btu's per hour which in the woodstove world is very low output.



You can tune the princess to a warming plate also ?  cause if it is the case.. I would go with a princess.. 
that is the stove I wanted at the beginning of the process but I was sure it would cook me out of here. I like interior temp around 68/70..

Thank you for taking the time to answer.. it is appreciated..


----------



## MtnBURN (Nov 11, 2017)

We heat 800 sq ft here in the CO Rockies with a Princess. 12 ft of pipe. We burn a mix of cottonwood, cedar, and oak, 

First and foremost...you will not be cooked out unless you want to be. The adjustment of this stove is incredible. Load it up....get it to cat temp...fire the cat....and turn it down. Set @ 2 oclock on the dial (or lower)....my house is a comfy 70'ish no matter the temp outside. 

No regrets. Worth every cent.


----------



## Papillon (Nov 11, 2017)

MtnBURN said:


> We heat 800 sq ft here in the CO Rockies with a Princess. 12 ft of pipe. We burn a mix of cottonwood, cedar, and oak,
> 
> First and foremost...you will not be cooked out unless you want to be. The adjustment of this stove is incredible. Load it up....get it to cat temp...fire the cat....and turn it down. Set @ 2 oclock on the dial (or lower)....my house is a comfy 70'ish no matter the temp outside.
> 
> No regrets. Worth every cent.






MtnBURN said:


> We heat 800 sq ft here in the CO Rockies with a Princess. 12 ft of pipe. We burn a mix of cottonwood, cedar, and oak,
> 
> First and foremost...you will not be cooked out unless you want to be. The adjustment of this stove is incredible. Load it up....get it to cat temp...fire the cat....and turn it down. Set @ 2 oclock on the dial (or lower)....my house is a comfy 70'ish no matter the temp outside.
> 
> No regrets. Worth every cent.






Thank you so much for taking the time to answer !  That is exactly the info I needed.. 
Your house is the same size has mine. ,,825 sf here.
2 minutes ago I was thinking .. stay with your first plan and take a chance getting the princess.. 

I have been looking for that feedback for a week trying to decide between a sirocco 20/30 thinking the princess would be to much and difficult to control., But i just like everything about the princess classic.. 

Thank's again !

JF


----------

